# Bay hippie outfitters 12/23 easy limits



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Had the crew from Houston this morning and we had redfish every cast ! Limited out in under 30 minutes and released several more ! Give us a call for some unreal wintertime redfishing !! 

Captain Scott Hanchey
337-302-6232


----------

